# FOTOS - IGLESIA SANTA ROSA DE LIMA



## french-spanish (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

linda iglesia..lo malo es el entorno...es realmente espantoso


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonitas fotos, esta iglesia me gusta, de pequeño iba todos los 30 de Agosto a dejar mi carta en el pozo de los deseos, de noche el templo luce muy bien iluminado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

OMAR24 said:


> linda iglesia..lo malo es el entorno...es realmente espantoso


No seas exagerado, está rodeado de edificios a los que le falta dar un poco de mantenimiento, ya no existen vendedores ambulantes ni ndad por el estilo.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

a mi me llevaron ac años con el cole a visitar el santuario en esa época se veia full desorden, muchos ambulantes, en cambio ahora da la apariencia de estar mucho mejor, se ve muy bien cuidada. kay:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

me gusta, pero su entorno para nada es espantoso como dijeron lineas arriba


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

yo fui hace 10 años y estaba un poco descuidada pero ahora esta limpia y muy bien cuidada, de verdad que bella esta la casa de Santa Rosita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

En que distrito se encuentra la iglesia, y por cierto la iglesia esta muy hermosa.


----------



## french-spanish (Mar 31, 2006)

Está en el Centro de Lima.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> a mi me llevaron ac años con el cole a visitar el santuario en esa época se veia full desorden, muchos ambulantes, en cambio ahora da la apariencia de estar mucho mejor, se ve muy bien cuidada. kay:


si...me acuerdo que cuando fuimos dle cole tambien nos decían "no se separen" = "suave que los raptan"


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pues hay que reconocer que en estas fotos se hace mas merito al monumento religioso en si y se ve muy limpio y cuidado, sera posible que haya dejado de ser un lugar en donde habia que tener mucho ojo porque como dice Juan, si te descuidabas suaz!

Muy buen aporte y buenas fotos de un lugar que nunca se ven en este foro


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Si, muy buenas fotos. Esta localizada en la misma avenida que la Iglesia de Las Nazarenas, a solo dos cuadras de ella.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

french-spanish said:


>



Con mucho respeto pregunto ¿ que significado tiene esta manifestaciòn? Disculpen mi ignorancia al respecto.


----------



## french-spanish (Mar 31, 2006)

Esmeralda said:


> Con mucho respeto pregunto ¿ que significado tiene esta manifestaciòn? Disculpen mi ignorancia al respecto.


Ese es el famoso POZO DE LOS DESEOS.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Gracias, tengo la misma pregunta.


----------

